# 2005 28Rsds..new To Us And Clueless On Use!



## rockymtnmojo (Jun 9, 2010)

We are the very excited new owners of a 2005 28rsds! We have been popup campers for a number of years and have thorougly enjoyed exploring the Rocky Mountains. With the birth of our 3rd child, it was time for us to move up to something that could accomodate the entire family. The outback fit the bill! Love the 4 bunk beds!

We found a very nice unit that looks to have been very well cared for. We are planning a trip out this weeked...which has caused some confusion on my part and has sent me on a quest for answers! When we bought the trailer it was setup and when we picked it up all the slides were pulled in.

Can anyone explain to me how I set up the manual slide? Do I pull the slide out and then add the supports? Or do I somehow put the supports on prior to sliding it out?

Also, how do I put clean water into the tank (Ok, I cringed asking such a basic question, but I have never had a travel trailer with tanks before!)

Thanks in advance for any advice!!


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

On the manual slide you put the supports on first. They just snap in with the inverted I beam portion at the top so the wheels will roll out on it. There should be a stamp near the latch on the I beam that says L or R. I didn't know this on mine until this weekend. There are recent pictures of the letters. They are small and if you don't know where to look they are hard to see. The thing is, I probably had mine on wrong at times and it didn't seem to make a difference. Others didn't know there was a difference either. The most important thing is yes put the supports up BEFORE you pull out the slide. As for the water, on the back side of your trailer there is a white cap that you remove to put water in the tank. You may have received a short hose with a female attachment to go on the end of a water hose. It is a smaller round that fits into the tank. Turn on your water and go. I'm not sure how to tell if you are full except by checking the levels inside the trailer or waiting until it comes out the top. Maybe others can chime in.

By the way, welcome to Outbackers! Enjoy your new trailer.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Might I suggest a trip to a full hookup campsite? This way you can try all of the systems out (city water inlet, water tank, 120V, 12V, furnace, A/C, gray/black tanks, etc). It's a lot less stressful to dump the tanks for the first time without the world lined up behind you on a Sunday morning.


----------



## Mt.Zion (Mar 6, 2008)

just a quick note about the slide, keep a door open on the camper when you push the slide in. The air pressure on the inside of the camper makes it hard to push in, if it doesn't have anywhere to vent out. Also don't forget those locking clamps on each side inside the camper to secure it open, or release to close. you just need them finger tight when open otherwise you'll rip them right out of the wall. congrats on the purchase you'll love your second home!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Mt.Zion said:


> just a quick note about the slide, keep a door open on the camper when you push the slide in. The air pressure on the inside of the camper makes it hard to push in, if it doesn't have anywhere to vent out. Also don't forget those locking clamps on each side inside the camper to secure it open, or release to close. you just need them finger tight when open otherwise you'll rip them right out of the wall. congrats on the purchase you'll love your second home!


...and don't forget the electric connection for the lights above the bed - if you have them - make sure they are connected after pushing the slide out and most importantly disconnected before pushing it back in.

My wife usually helps me by pushing from the inside to make it easier when setting up - although you really don't need help.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

If you don't have them, install vent covers on the roof and leave one partially open all the time. It helps get rid of moisture inside the trailer and you don't have to be concerned with having the door open when deploying/retracting the slide.


----------



## rockymtnmojo (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your timely and helpful feedback!


----------

